# Cookie



## polly (Mar 10, 2008)

You went way before your time little man. Make sure you say Hi to your mama up there. 

Cookie was a bun thatwe bred he was just over a year old. He lived with Jade who loved him and took brilliant care of him. Unfortunately yesterday she noticed that he was very lethargic and the vet decided she could do nothing but put him to sleep. 

I have given Jades mum the link to this site so maybe she will come on to post but I wanted to share some pics of this wonderful bun. when he was born his mum died and his sibling was dead. We hand reared him till Dorie had her babies and fostered him to her he flourished and has had a wonderful if short life.














And with his partner in crime Pheobe


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

:cry1:I'm so sorry. He was just adorable.


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

OHMIGOSH - I am so sorry for your loss
Love and kisses
bex, dippy, nibbles, fluffball and pip
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Polly, I am sorry to hear He was a gorgeous bun. Binky free lil man :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss......he was so young - and so darned cute too.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2008)

Im so sorry, Polly. He was such a beautiful little boy.


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry Polly. :tears2: He was a handsome little boy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Polly:hug:.

RIP Cookie, binky free, sweetie.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...

Zin


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 11, 2008)

RIP Cookie. You were and handsome boy who was loved very much.:sad:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry Polly. Cookie was such a lovely little bunny 

Hugs to you :hug:

Jen xx


----------



## Cookie-Phoebe (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Polly, he was my bunny and i miss him. Jade x


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sorry what a precious little bun.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Cookie.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 12, 2008)

{{precious babe}}


----------

